# Troy-Bilt 2460 (Should I add heated hand grips)



## Tumble2113

I picked up the 2460, I decided it was worth the extra money over the 2410 because I wanted the airless tires, the longer chute, single grip control and the headlight was a plus. 
I see they have a heated hand grip kit for 45.00 and curious if it’s worth it. 

Anyone add them?


----------



## Miles

I'm in Maryland near the bay and it's not cold enough to need handwarmers, usually its around 28F/-2.2C. But in real cold places, the handwarmers are supposed to be great and are worth it.


----------



## Cardo111

If you have a large area to clear and you will be out there for awhile it's a nice feature to have.


----------



## jonnied12

You could also buy a case of chemical hand warmers and put them in your gloves. I know contractors often do this in the winter.


----------



## 10953

that kit is easy to install, great instructions . if you feel it will help you,go for it. i dealt with a old machine. without for 30 years yet after getting a new car with a heated steering wheel, i was all for a new machine with them . better to install now then having to install them later while possibly being in a on heated area with bare hands
latter if you don't need them, don't turn them on.


----------



## cmc76

i am curious if you made these work? I bought the kit which has all 2 prong plugs. My 2460 has a 4 prong plug. I called tech support and they told me that this model does not support them?
I will look into retrofitting myself but curious if i got bad info from tech support?


----------



## jonnied12

cmc76 said:


> i am curious if you made these work? I bought the kit which has all 2 prong plugs. My 2460 has a 4 prong plug. I called tech support and they told me that this model does not support them?
> I will look into retrofitting myself but curious if i got bad info from tech support?


 If you have the red wire, you should be good to go. Check your voltage with the warmers turned on.


----------



## Tumble2113

I have not tried yet, the blower is too new for me to mess with this year, so I was planning for a spring modification. Let me know how you make out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc76

I will have to take a look at what wires are there. I know it looked like 2 were used. Unsure of the color. But i have to assume i could steal some power from the headlights. Especially considering i will likely swap out for LED with a lower draw.


----------



## jtclays

Just enough.


----------



## RIT333

I used my $6 Chinese HHG's and my hands were very warm. I was able to dry off my gloves.


----------

